# day sacks/patrol packs



## thescentlessapprentice (29 Apr 2005)

ive receintly been trying to find a new patrol pack, and im finding it very hard indeed.
looking for a pack that holds about 50lbs, does not push your helmet forward in the prone position, good support, wide shoulder straps, and does not break the bank too much. preferably in french, irish or american woodland colour

anybody a guru on this??




to be honest a lot of those bags are pretty crap. looked at the blackhawlk bags, and they are pretty much what im looking for. the best one however is over two hundred dollars. anybody know of any other companies that sell patrol packs like that


----------



## KevinB (29 Apr 2005)

Lightfighter RAID pack








Everyone needs one...


----------



## mudgunner49 (29 Apr 2005)

I second the vote for the RAID from Lightfighter.  My wife liked mine so much that I had to buy her one of her own (in "Oh so stylish" Coyote Brown) so that I'd get a chance to use mine.

Blake


----------



## paracowboy (29 Apr 2005)

IPE bunnybag. Been workin' for 10 years for me, and the Queen gave it to me. Cost me nuthin' but a bad back.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (29 Apr 2005)

Oh wow, choices choices...

The patrol pack market is literally saturated with good choices out there.  I've heard alot of good things about the Lightfighter RAID www.lightfighter.com, as well as the 

Tactical Tailor 3-Day pack www.tacticaltailor.com.

Kifaru www.kifaru.com makes a couple great day packs:  The Marauder, which is very similar to the Lightfighter RAID, but with a nicer suspension system, the Pointman and the Zulu.  However they may be a little pricey for what you're looking to spend.

I'd probably recommend the Tactical Tailor pack for the money and it does come in US woodland camo.


----------



## kyleg (2 May 2005)

For a cheaper alternative MEC (Mountain Equipment Co-op) has a few decent day packs for sale. I've got the Adventurer DayPack

http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_detail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=676033&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=12083&bmUID=1115080963871

and it's not too shabby for carrying moderately heavy loads. Many of MEC's bags are available in somewhat tactical colours.

Cheers,
Pinky


----------



## Matt_Fisher (3 May 2005)

Wow!  The price on that MEC Adventurer pack is awesome at $39 and it comes in OD.  If I was the CO of a cadet corps, I'd buy a mess of those things.

In regard to the CP Gear Alamar, that's pretty crappy.  Even though Wheeler's warranty the item, what good is the warranty if that were to have happened to you while you were in Afghanistan or another op and needed to use the pack on a daily basis?


----------



## NATO Boy (3 May 2005)

Maxpedition's CONDOR

Holds 32 Litres of kit, comes in OD, Woodlawn, AR

and Seals Action Gear sells it for $149


----------



## condor888000 (3 May 2005)

I own that MEC pack, its a great bag, plently of room, attachment points on the bottom, a couple of them besides the carry handle on the top........I can fit more kit in there than I can in a 82 pattern ruck. I love it! Only complaint is that the way the front pocket atttaches wasn't well thought out, it only attacts at each of the four corners, if the main body of the bag isn't full it tends tp drop a fair bit in the middle.....


----------



## purple peguin (3 May 2005)

wow it seems that the mec pack gets around, i also own one and i think it is awesome for the money, i was thinking of sewing 1 inch webbing to the out side to make it pouch compatible etc. GREAT PACK FOR THE VALUE!


----------



## mudgunner49 (3 May 2005)

I have an Adventurer that I picked up in 1989 (probably about the time some of the members on this board were born) and it is still going strong.  It was originally navy blue, but has faded to a sort of funky purple.  The thing that makes me sit up and notice is the price - mine was $50 when I bought it 16 years ago - it was not, however, made in Vietnam!!  Still a great deal and comes in olive - I may have to pick up another...


Blake


----------



## Jarnhamar (3 May 2005)

I used to use the Canadian Peacekeeper patrol pack ($209) which i feel is garbage for carrying any type of heavy load. I'm skeptical about putting money into any of their higher end patrol packs until i hear some rave reviews about them.  
The nuke bags the canadian army sometimes issues seem to be garbage, i saw tones of them break on my last excersise. I was using an american alice pack which worked hairly good, it still seemed a little uncomfortable.  I think the next pack I get will have to have some type of firm support for the back. My nuke bag was heavier that my ruck.

The shitty thing about bringing them on ex is that other troops who can't affored the 100/200 $ to pick one up see that you have one and buzz around you to add this and that. Not to mention the section or det's raingear, extra ammo (2 or 3 belts of C6 ammo really adds up), peak stove, cleaning kit. Whatever you get make sure it can hold a lot of weight comfortablly.


----------



## chrisf (3 May 2005)

I've got a tactical tailor 3 day assault pack, and while it's an excellent pack, very well constructed, if I were to go back in time, I'd definitly buy a different pack... it's a bit too large, and the shoulder straps are too heavily padded.


----------



## COBRA-6 (3 May 2005)

It definitely time to retire the nuke bag... it's a grocery sack with shoulder straps... the price on the mec bag is great, I'll take a look next time I'm there... though I'll still lust after a kifaru or raid pack...  ;D


----------



## chriscalow (3 May 2005)

Does anyone have any expirence with the Blackhawk "Raptor" pack?  A buddy of mine in the QOR got one and loves it to death, but he only just got it and hasn't really gone anywhere with it yet.


----------



## Infanteer (3 May 2005)

General perception is that Blackhawk is poor quality.

I have a Tactical Tailor 3-Day Assault Pack as well.  I've loaded it up and it feels very comfortable.  It fits nice with my Load Bearing Equipment as well.


----------



## chrisf (3 May 2005)

Do the straps on the tactical tailor pack ever "break in" or can I expect them to be forever bulky?


----------



## Phillman (3 May 2005)

I buddy of mine has this.
http://www.camelbak.com/mil/cb_prod.cfm?Product_ID=236&CATID=6



He thinks its great. The best part is the built in Camelbak.


I'm thinking f getting something similar soon.


----------



## Infanteer (3 May 2005)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Do the straps on the tactical tailor pack ever "break in" or can I expect them to be forever bulky?



There will be some "break in" due to a softening of all the materials, but the "bulkiness" is the desirable part; it is more padding on the shoulders meaning less strain and "digging in".

Perhaps it is just an issue with preference - everbody is going to have their own tastes.  I like the TT straps, I've also put them (along with a TT waistbelt) on my 64 pattern Ruck.


----------



## chrisf (3 May 2005)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> There will be some "break in" due to a softening of all the materials, but the "bulkiness" is the desirable part; it is more padding on the shoulders meaning less strain and "digging in".
> 
> Perhaps it is just an issue with preference - everbody is going to have their own tastes.   I like the TT straps, I've also put them (along with a TT waistbelt) on my 64 pattern Ruck.



Honestly, I'm guessing it's by far over kill for what I use it for, but nonetheless, great pack.


----------



## Infanteer (3 May 2005)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Honestly, I'm guessing it's by far over kill for what I use it for, but nonetheless, great pack.



Have you put a 522 set in it yet (that is the number for the CNR, is it not?  I always mix 521 and 522 up....)?


----------



## Phillman (3 May 2005)

Think of it this way, 522 = big. 521 = small.


----------



## Infanteer (3 May 2005)

I never thought of it that way.  I always used "manpack" and "LAR", so I never figured the numbers out.

And to think, I was platoon signaller overseas for a stint.... :blotto:


----------



## chrisf (3 May 2005)

Not yet, does it fit well?


----------



## COBRA-6 (3 May 2005)

Nice ruck Infanteer, I have those shoulder straps on backorder from lightfighter.com... I want them now!


----------



## KevinB (4 May 2005)

I have a camleback BMF as well, and I now have three pack setups

 RAID, BMF and EMR.  I am a firm beleiver in the golf bag mentality for it  ;D

The problem is with a radio, satphone whatever comms gear your stuck with - if YOU have it it greatly decreases your kit loadout space - which for me means I cant bring my battery powered hairdryer - and thats not on - so I need a bigger bag


----------



## kyleg (4 May 2005)

Wow, I always thought I was the only one with stuff from MEC.

I have to ask though, how's the durability when carrying somewhat heavy loads (i.e. up to 50 lbs)? I have yet to take it on ex partly because I just don't want it to snap on me the first night. Seeing as how mudgunner49 has been using it for 16 years I get the feeling I shouldn't worry about it. I'm such a gear slut, but I'm also poor, so I tend to worry about actually using the kit I buy for fear of wasting my money, and yet it's still a waste if I don't use it... and round and round we go  ;D 

Edit: I should probably mention I'm asking about the Adventurer DayPack from MEC


----------



## Canadian Sig (4 May 2005)

you know for carrying the 522 I kinda like the new issued patrol pack ( ducking as flames fire toward me)  ;D


----------



## COBRA-6 (4 May 2005)

My MEC gear has held up very well so far.

Speaking of stuff from MEC, I found a great waterproof rucksack liner there last week, and it worked perfectly over the rainy weekend in Pet. It's called a Hydroseal Pack Sack from OR (Outdoor Research), I got the #6 (50 L bag), for $16. Seems very rugged, all seems and stitching are taped. They also have watertight roll-top types, and waterproof compression ones too. Only drawback is the colours, not highly tactical, but if they're in your ruck it shouldn't matter (they didn't have size 6 in black at my store).

No more ripped garbage bags for me   

http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_detail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=677943&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=833067&bmUID=1115247787915


----------



## purple peguin (4 May 2005)

How come the cf doesn't take some ideas from mec , they seem awful practical and maybe with some more reinforcing they would be set.


----------



## COBRA-6 (4 May 2005)

Practical and CTS seem to be mutually exclusive...


----------



## kyleg (4 May 2005)

What do you mean, you don't find the tac vest practical and well thought out? lol, i'm only kidding, you can put the rocks down.

I'm thinking of going on a lightweight hike in august for a weekend using just my MEC day pack, hopefully it'll stand up to the trek. The great thing about using a small pack is that it forces you to chuck what you don't really need. I'm convinced most soldiers could get through a weekend warm-weather ex with just a daypack (as long as the pack includes a valise attachment point). What do you more experienced folk think?

As a side note (and complete hijacking of the thread) has anyone here used a hammock on ex? I'd like to know the good and bad points.

Cheers,
Pinky


----------



## chrisf (5 May 2005)

Canadian Sig said:
			
		

> you know for carrying the 522 I kinda like the new issued patrol pack ( ducking as flames fire toward me)   ;D



Supposedly the backpack for the 138 fits the 522, and is more comfortable, haven't tried it personally yet, but our boys from supply are working on getting some more 138 packs...


----------



## genesis98 (5 May 2005)

Are you talking about the 138 harness or the 138 bag assembly? I've havn't tried the bag assembly, but the tactical harness (the one that the crypto can be carried with, works great, not to mention you can carry 3 batteries in the bottom aswell)

If any of you are wondering why the 522 can't fit properly into it's harness it's because of the battery adapter plate, the batteries that we now use in our 522 arent' the original design some of you have seen the larger black battery I assume? well that was the original battery, and that would fit sug as a bug in a rug into the harness along with a spare battery. But those batteries had a tendency to explode so they managed to power the 522 using 2 138 batteries, but an adapter plate had to be used, anyway where I'm going with this is the battery adapter plate is the same with as the 138 so therefore that is why the 522 fits into the tactical assembly for the 138.


----------



## noneck (5 May 2005)

I have used a Hennessy Hammock quite a bit. It's a great piece of kit if the weather doesn't get too cold. It sets up in no time and you get awsome rack in it. It is worth trying just to see the look on the CSM's face when you set it up.

The only drawbacks when the temp gets down is that you need an insulating layer between you and the nylon base, I use an old MEC 3/4 ridge rest. The Sil Tarp also  needs to be cut a little bigger to cover your hammock and ruck if it really buckets down, so I use a Brit basha sheet instead. It's also worth practicing getting in and out of, especially if you will be Standing To a lot.

On the Hennessy site there is a user feedback post from a couple of RCR's and some US soldiers.

Cheers
Noneck


----------



## kyleg (5 May 2005)

I actually meant more along the lines of a run-of-the-mill net-style hammock like the ones bought at pretty much any store that sells camping supplies. Mine squeezes down to the size of a grapefruit and I figure it'd be a nice light alternative to the air mattress (for warm weather exes that is). I bet I could even suspend the ground sheet above it just like a hennessy incase it rains!


----------



## Kat Stevens (5 May 2005)

Ball hammocks are great for warm weather when you just need to keep your arse up out of the bugs and the mud.  Id suggest putting spacer bars at the ends, or you'll end up like a crysalis.  For winter, the Henneseys now have an insulation kit... it's the felines rectum, in my book...


CHIMO,  Kat


----------



## PPCLI Guy (7 May 2005)

I have to confess - I like the new issue small pack.


----------



## Recce_Boy (12 May 2005)

I'm torn here, what is the better patrol pack, the Lightfighter RAID, or the Kifaru Marauder http://www.kifaru.net/MGmaraud.htm


----------



## Matt_Fisher (12 May 2005)

I've got a Kifaru EMR which I love, so I'd put in a recommendation for the Marauder.

Now with that said, the Lightfighter RAID has also gotten alot of excellent reviews as well.

The only downside to the Marauder is the price.

The downside to the RAID is that its suspension system isn't as nice as the Marauder (RAID shoulder straps don't have the load-lifters and the pack doesn't have a framesheet or aluminum stays).

Your choice...


----------



## KevinB (12 May 2005)

I have a RAID - and also a Kifaru EMR -- I'd edge to the Marauder based on Kifaur's work - but it is pricey...


----------



## Recce_Boy (12 May 2005)

Ok cool, thanks guys that's all i needed to know


----------



## mover1 (12 May 2005)

Me I rather prefer the barrack box. Its easy to sit on when waiting for the bus plus my booze won't break when on the move. Although I do find it a bit bulky to keep in my hotel room when deployed.


GO AIRFORCE!!!!!!!!


----------



## aesop081 (12 May 2005)

mover1 said:
			
		

> Me I rather prefer the barrack box. Its easy to sit on when waiting for the bus plus my booze won't break when on the move. Although I do find it a bit bulky to keep in my hotel room when deployed.
> 
> 
> GO AIRFORCE!!!!!!!!



 ;D

I find samsonite luggage is easy to wheel around in hotel elevators and you can keep your bar clothes neatly folded ready to hit the clubs.

GO AIR FORCE !!!!

I also have the CP nuke bag in CADPAT and never regreted it, never leave home without it !!


----------



## mover1 (12 May 2005)

Well I used to travel with my issue nuke bag in with the Hydraulic oil on it. But them my cat peed on it so I retired it. Now if we are talking the best kit to have while on deployed OPs try this site I highly recoomend it.

http://ca.samsonite.com/webapp/ca/servlet/SHomepageView?storeId=10051&langId=1

The Hockey bag is tops. A months worth of clothes and the best part is you can pack enough so you don't have to do laundry.


----------



## aesop081 (12 May 2005)

Don't forget a decent bag for the golf clubs  ;D


----------



## Canadian Sig (12 May 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Don't forget a decent bag for the golf clubs   ;D



 Should'nt this be in the "why does the Army hate the Air Force?" thread?  :dontpanic:


----------



## aesop081 (12 May 2005)

Yeah...sorta off the topic........sorry...enough people, back to day bags !!


----------



## D-n-A (12 May 2005)

haha



Just to throw my opinion in, I got a TT 3 Day assualt pack, works great.


----------



## mover1 (12 May 2005)

During Allied force the Americans closed the Golf Course in Aviano because there was too much ordinance laying around. It made us sad.  And if you are ever deploying by Herc be sure to get one of those hard shell cases for your golf bags the strapping to the pallets kinda bends them. I should know I am the strapper to the pallet  guy.


----------



## aesop081 (12 May 2005)

mover1 said:
			
		

> During Allied force the Americans closed the Golf Course in Aviano because there was too much ordinance laying around. It made us sad.   And if you are ever deploying by Herc be sure to get one of those hard shell cases for your golf bags the strapping to the pallets kinda bends them. I should know I am the strapper to the pallet   guy.



No such problem in the aurora  ;D


----------



## mover1 (12 May 2005)

We here at 7 hgr know about your smuggling ways and if you don't let us in on the action.....we are squealing to customs


----------



## jswift872 (17 May 2005)

I recently bought a camelbak for use walking to work and back, and various other walking activities...it is great!


----------

